# March meeting POSTPONED



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

March meeting for DFWAPC is POSTPONED until next Sunday - same time and place due to freezing weather and rain. Please help spread the word!

I talked to Niko this morning and we doubt anyone would want to freeze. There could be freezing rain as well. So hopefully we will all be able to meet next Sunday, March 28th.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Yay! Now maybe I can make it this time!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Umm, would that be Sunday, March 28th perhaps?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Yeah! I can make this one.
*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't forget to bring your plants! I'm hacking through some jungle territory Saturday and Sunday morning, so expect alot. I have some really nice pennywort and some laterally spreading micro swords up for grabs.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I won't be able to make this one due to a prior committment. Have a good time!


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh there will be plants! I passed on bags and went straight for a rubbermaid bin to hold them all!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT for March meeting. Spread the word!

March 28th, 1PM. We will begin at the Tex Mex restaurant On The Border and then proceed to the Rocky's Stone and More a few miles away. On The Border has a lunch special for 6.99 that is huge! The stone yard has rocks from as far away as Antarctica! They have some amazing rocks. The addresses and phone numbers are below. It promises to be a fun meeting. I'll bring some rock samples to the restaurant so that you can see a smidgen of what they offer.

On The Border
(817) 405-0839
2001 Highway 287 N
Mansfield, TX 76063

Rocky's Stone & More, Inc
817-473-3110
7973 Rendon Bloodworth Road (FM 1187)
Mansfield, TX 76063


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoyed the food, the company, and the walk around the rock yard. There were some truly awe inspiring rocks in that yard! Next time I want to go when it is open!  LOL! Thank you to all who brought plants. There was an incredible variety and lots of them! Good fun and worth the drive for me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't believe we took so much time with our plant swap that we missed the rock yard being open!!! Well at least you got to see the rocks and know where they were. Until next time...


----------

